# Just spotted a pony for £25!



## Obvious (Sep 13, 2012)

Poor little guy!!
Shetland Colt Foal - Horse for sale Nr York Dragon Driving

:cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

There could be so much wrong with him that isn't stated on there. :\ I know someone who looks at horses through this, not going to lie the places all look dodgy and the prices are far too good to be true. It's awful!


----------



## Obvious (Sep 13, 2012)

RachJeremy said:


> There could be so much wrong with him that isn't stated on there. :\ I know someone who looks at horses through this, not going to lie the places all look dodgy and the prices are far too good to be true. It's awful!


I emailed her and she said £25 so she could get rid of him, he's not passported either:l


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Obvious said:


> I emailed her and she said £25 so she could get rid of him, he's not passported either:l


I would steer clear, it's illegal to transport a horse with no passport.. unless you are walking them


----------



## Obvious (Sep 13, 2012)

Zayna said:


> I would steer clear, it's illegal to transport a horse with no passport.. unless you are walking them


I know, I just feel so bad for the poor little guy!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Poor little thing! 
Iv always liked shetlands, but never been in a position to have one...not now either. 
Feel so sorry for him, he could end up anywhere


----------



## Obvious (Sep 13, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Poor little thing!
> Iv always liked shetlands, but never been in a position to have one...not now either.
> Feel so sorry for him, he could end up anywhere


It's horrible, wouldn't be surprised if he ended up being slaughtered! What a life


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ponies were going for that at ashford market. So sad.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

you can buy colt foals for £5 in Welsh markets, its heartbreaking


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

As others have said there are plenty about - sadly if you do buy him to save him you are only promoting the BYB to keep breeding them. It's soooo tempting though but it's like buyin a puppy off a puppy farmer it just makes them keep doing it!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Obvious said:


> Poor little guy!!
> Shetland Colt Foal - Horse for sale Nr York Dragon Driving
> 
> :cryin::cryin::cryin:


Im not surprised at what livery yards etc are charging..

Also he's a colt so a problem.. Costly for him to be gelded..

Kind of makes me think of when I was a kid.. we had 11.. Most were bought as foals and were colts that were cheap from the market cause we felt sorry for them.. 
we used to geld them and Id break and school them when the time was ready..

I bet you could get him for less if you go with promises of a good home.. 
It would cost more than £25.00 for her to take him to Market.. xxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Obvious said:


> I emailed her and she said £25 so she could get rid of him, he's not passported either:l


Horses are sold all the time with no passports or lost passports.. Its all a big con.. I remember once being told that the passports should be with the horse so in reality they should be at the livery yard.. 

If you are interested in a pony that doesn't have a passport make sure you book the vet for as soon as you get it home to be health checked and passported.. there isn't much they can do with it being a foal.. especially seen as there is the option to register..


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Dragon Driving is a notorious website 

Poor little guy


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Horse market is just getting cheaper and cheaper :-(


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I brought two of mine for £1!! £25 is normally the stock price for unbroken ponies/youngsters x you can buy Welsh ponies straight off the hills for £15ish and this has been the way for centuries, I can remember my grandad buying 4 NF fillies for a shilling each 5p in todays money and I am only 36 (still legal tender at that point) x


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I had my Sect a for the cost of his passport. He cost me £100 to geld 4 yrs ago and he is the most perfect childs pony u could have. He showjumps, does hunter trials, showing, pony club games, lead rein lessons, in fact whatever is asked of him. My foster dtr has learnt to ride on him and hes so kind and intelligent. I am going to have to sell him soon as he is sadly outgrown but I will ensure he gets a good home with children who will lov him as much as we do. The point is I love geldings and the cost of gelding is money well spent.


----------

